# Lokalisierung - Was habe ich vergessen?

## honkman

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe da eine Frage zur Lokalisierung und Keymap:

Ich habe nun Gentoo mit X installiert und bin eigentlich ganz glücklich damit, aber:

Beim Anmelden (xdm?) -> Sprache Englisch, Tastaturlayout Englisch

Gnome: Sprache Englisch, Tastaturlayout Deutsch

Installierte Programme: OpenOffice, Opera in Deutsch, Thunderbird in Englisch

Ich bin den Lokalisierungsanweisungen gefolgt und finde einfach meinen Fehler nicht. Wo muß ich nachschauen?

Schonmal Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe

honkman

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

Wenn du dein Keyboard Layout unter X global auf "de" umstellen möchtest, dann mache das in der xorg.conf

oder falls du deine Eingabegeräte an HAL weiterleitest dann in einer HAL Policy

Erstelle dir (sofern noch nicht geschehen) eine Policy

zb

 /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-x11-input.fdi 

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

<merge key="input.x11_options.XkbLayout" type="string">de</merge>

</match>

</deviceinfo>
```

 Nach einem restart des hal Daemon solltest du nun unter X das "de" Keyboard Layout verfügbar haben.

(alternativ tut es auch ein reboot)

(eventuell reicht aber auch ein X Neustart (bin mir da aktuell nicht ganz sicher)

.........................................................................................

Zu deiner Lokalisierung

Was hast du denn bereits vorgenommen?

Poste doch ansonsten mal folgende Ausgaben: 

als root

```
locale-gen -l | grep -e en -e de

```

(ist ein kleines L)

und als User 

```
$ locale
```

----------

## Jefferson

Schnellschuss aus der Hüfte.

Existiert die Datei etc/env.d/02locale ?

Wenn nicht guckst du hier  :Wink: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-819767-highlight-locale.html

----------

## honkman

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn du dein Keyboard Layout unter X global auf "de" umstellen möchtest, dann mache das in der xorg.conf
> 
> oder falls du deine Eingabegeräte an HAL weiterleitest dann in einer HAL Policy
> ...

 

Die habe ich jetzt angelegt, mal sehen, was der Neustart bringt

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was hast du denn bereits vorgenommen?
> 
> 

 

Ich habe mich an den Gentoo-Lokalisierungs-Guide gehalten, also die 02locale angelegt (@Jefferson: das wars leider nicht), xkblayout auf de in der xorg.conf, LINGUAS auf de in der make.conf.

hier die angesprochenen Ausgaben:

```

# locale-gen -l | grep -e en -e de

de_DE.ISO-8859-1

de_DE.ISO-8859-15@euro

de_DE.UTF-8

$ locale

LANG=de_DE.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE=C

LC_MONETARY="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES=C

LC_PAPER="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=

```

ich werd erstmal neu starten, wegen der Änderung am hal, Ergebnisse berichte ich dann gleich.

Tante Edit hat getestet und folgendes festgestellt:

keine Änderung, aber ein paar nähere Infos:

Im Anmeldebildschirm ist Tastatur und Sprache Englisch,

Konsole (Strg+Shift+F1) ist Tastatur Deutsch

Gnome ist auf Englisch, Tastatur dort auf Deutsch.

Ich nehme an, daß das irgendwo mir den Spracheinstellungen für den xdm und Gnome zu tun hat, aber ich find leider die entsprechende Config nicht.

----------

## Josef.95

Sorry, hab nur ganz kurz Zeit...

wenn du wirklich alles in Deutsch haben möchtest dann setze

LC_MESSAGES="de_DE.UTF-8"

ich würde aber empfehlen dies nur für den User zu tun, also nicht für das gesammte System.

----------

